# Am I ready to Rock? (Newbie)



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I am going to be at the Sandestin beach resort 4th of July week and want to go after someshark early in the morning andlate in the afternoon. I am an avid bass fisherman and have got my share of bluefish and ladyfish from the surf in Destin with freshwater gear in years past. Here is my set up I have put together for shark. Let me know how it looks.

Penn 850SSM spinning reel with 450 yards of 50 lb. P Line Spectra Braid (10lb. diameter)

10 ft 2 piece Cabelas Salt Striker Graphite Rod line weight 15-40lbs max lure weight 8oz.

I am going to swing into Half Hitch Tackle in Destin and let them rig me up with some premade shark rigs. Will this be sufficient?

Half Hitch sells frozen Porgies for bait and frozen Spanish Mackeral. Will these works?

The big question here is I will not being kayaking out to drop my bait. How far out do I need to wade to get in the strike zone. Could I have any luck short of the first sandbar early in the morning?

Does Menhaden oil help attract sharks to frozen bait? I plan on applying some oil and thawing out the frozen bait with the oil over night.

:usaflag


----------



## bullmaster (Feb 17, 2008)

Sounds like you are ready to rock to me.I would use the spanish macs for bait before I would the shad or pogies.I normally wade to the first bar and let her rip.Keep in mind I fish in TX where the water is much more shallow.Even when I have fished in FL I had to swim a couple of times to the first bar but it was worth it.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Be careful using spanish for bait. Make sure they are in whole condition. Since they have a minimum size.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

well with that username...how could you go wrong !! :bowdown:toast


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think I would thaw the bait at all.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok, do you guys thaw out your bait or do you hook it up frozen?

I am a little leary possibly having to swim out to the first sandbar with bait on my hook. Anybody have any luck just from the shore?


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I had my Penn 8500SS with 50lb braid spooled last weekend. There are some big ones out there.


----------



## GoVols (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope I can get a big one without having to swim out:boo. I hope I can have some luck closer into the beach.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

You my friend are ready to rock. 

You don't have to wade out. We had an inflatable boat for a while but it made it interesting with all the hooks. We used bonito we got from Outcast for bait. I got my arse handed to me by a shark at Ultralite's the other night and I was using a leader from Gray's tackle. I lost over half a spool of line before I tightened my drag too much and broke the fish off. Probably didn't have a shot at landing it due to a light rod and a heavy current anyway.


----------

